# Digitech Drop Pedal



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

After watching several videos & reading reviews I picked one of these pedals up. I must say if this is something you are considering really check it out. I wish the technology was there years ago, it kind of was but you could not get good sound when using more than one string. I must say I'm quite impressed. I tried quite a few songs with lower tuning. I was able to go to go to B standard tuning and try some FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH and it was clear and sounded great. I highly recommend anyone who tunes down to check this thing out. Imagine having a Floyd equipped guitar set up to standard tuning and the trem is floating but you need to tune down "you can't " well you can but it's going to take several minutes to do this, with the Drop pedal just turn the knob and you are all set. Absolutely no fuss in resetting the Floyd, intonation, string gauge or anything and it sounds great. I had no other effects while using this just straight into the amp, typically I use nothing except a little reverb.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have one as well and is the only pedal I have not had the urge to sell. Very useful for someone like myself who likes to dabble in a bit of all genres


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That could be cool--I've looked at it before, wasn't quite what I was looking for--but I definitely see the use for this kind of thing.
Here's a review from a guy who liked it overall-


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Great Review ABOVE


----------

